# Is this morbid?? Or are we all this wacked?



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 6, 2007)

We have all been faced with this before; you see something and think... I bet I could make a pen from that!  Well my wife and I were talking, kinda goofing off and we got on the subject of life insurance and she said that my Dad did not have any life insurance. (This could have very little truth as my Mom (bless her heart) likes to, Ummm... "color" things at times.  

So... she said that my Dad said that he wanted to just be cremated, and my Mom said that she did too and when they were both gone then to have them mixed together. (Yea, that was kinda sweet really) Now me, much to my wifeâ€™s disgust, I keep telling her that I want to be stuffed and placed in the living room. You might have guessed by now, at least for me, I don't worry about the body itself; heck... it's staying here anyway in the end! 

And once again tonight, back to topic... When my wife said they wanted to be mixed, I looked at her and started to chuckle. I then had to confess that the thought came to my mind "Heck, I could cast them!!!"   This got us going for quite a while!! We could make a bunch of pens and give them out to family so every one has something to remind them of my parents...

OK, let me have it... Am I just the sickest thing out there, or have I given many of you a light bulb in your head where you just said "Why Lee, Iâ€™ll tell you what, that's just pure genius right there!"


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 6, 2007)

That's absolutely, positively SICK! AND I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Milpaul (Oct 6, 2007)

I know there's a bad joke in there somewhere it will just take me a while to think of it [] But I have to ask how would you feel turning the blanks?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 6, 2007)

Good idea Lee you could cast a photo in the top half and ashes in the bottom half.there would be some red faces at the Will reading, so' and so' wants too be made into a pen (LOL)[]


----------



## stevers (Oct 6, 2007)

Seek help Lee!!


----------



## Poppy (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I have just seen it all now, I know its late err early in the morning, is this really what I'm reading?[:0]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL... Just to clarify, I <b>do not</b> plan to do this, but the thought came to me all the same.  []

Oh, Oh... What a marketing idea!! Steve! We can do this for pets... we will call them "Perpetual Pet Pens"  With your photo blanks, and some creamated dog resin...


----------



## johncrane (Oct 6, 2007)

Good one Lee start with dogs and cats then the owners (LOL)[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 6, 2007)

Wait a minute here....Dosen't bone make really neat pens???[:0]

Something to consider before the casting begins!   Also have you priced a preasure pot that size?  I bet it has a hefty price tag.


----------



## angboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh this is just all sick, sick, sick, and that's a professional opinion[8)][8)]... But I have to admit I might have had the same thought, I just wouldn't have put it down in text on a website![}][}] It is pretty amazing what you start eyeing as potential casting materials once you start doing casting yourself!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 6, 2007)

Angboy could be too much casting fumes.[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW! As long as the male doesn`t get the phallic looking Jr Statesman nib! [:0][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2007)

Uhhh, I wouldn't keep a pen like that in my bedroom. [:I][]


----------



## leehljp (Oct 6, 2007)

There is a company that takes the ashes, puts them into some kind of heating a pressure chamber and makes a diamond out of the ashes. Costs a bundle though! $3000 to $5000 or something there abouts.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like y'all need to get some orange and black materials and have a Halloween pen making fest. [][][]


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 6, 2007)

I think as long as you made nice pens like Jr or senior Statesmen or Emperors, rather than slimlines or cigars, you'de be OK!


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 6, 2007)

Cast 'em, turn 'em, give 'em out at the momorial service![] Talk about your souvenir!


----------



## stevers (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe your still discussing this. You guys are sick. Bone turns good?[:0][:0][:0][xx(][xx(][xx(]

God I love this place.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Milpaul_
> <br />I know there's a bad joke in there somewhere it will just take me a while to think of it [] But I have to ask how would you feel turning the blanks?



Could be considered therapy![]


----------



## fernhills (Oct 6, 2007)

MAN,,what a movie... Carl


----------



## sptfr43 (Oct 6, 2007)

Doesn't monte blanc have Lincolns dna in a pen? Seems like this would be good " one upmanship " hmmmmm...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 6, 2007)

And womanship... Bwahaaahaaa...


----------



## thewishman (Oct 6, 2007)

I would want a good dust mask for that turning.[]

Chris


----------



## guts (Oct 6, 2007)

My sister in law ask me if I would make a pen out of her Mom and Dad's ashes,I said sure,I also had a very good friend pass last year and I took some of the flowers from the grave and I'm making pens for the family(still in the works)they love the idea.


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmm!! I see lights going off with ideas.  I wonder.... Nope I can't do it.  Now a lock of their hair or the pets hair, That is do-able( is this a word?).

Rob


----------



## btboone (Oct 6, 2007)

Hank, I've heard of those diamonds made from human remains.  As a matter of fact, I've worked with a couple.  Here's a ring made with a real diamond created from the ashes of a man's wife.  He flew from Japan with his translator to the place in the US that processed the ashes because he didn't want her to travel alone.  He had two diamonds made and set into rings. I got a bit choked up thinking about what it was that I was working with.  I still get pretty emotional thinking about his devotion to her.




<br />


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 7, 2007)

Guts, are you telling me that you are further along in this than my sick mind last night?? Have you done this already or is it in the planning stages still??

Bruce, that is a great story. I had mentioned this to my wife, but she would have no part in it at all. I think that's a perfect final resting place myself, I mean not that it matters, but the thought of being left in the dirt as worm food or made into something like that ring and worn by the one I spend my life with.... Just seems like perfection to me.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 7, 2007)

Bruce, If you are still in Roswell in 3 1/2 years when I retire, I am going to see your setup. I have relatives in the Macon area and quite a few friends all over the Atlanta area.

Great story! This theme is not going in a direction that I would care to go. But if I did do anything along this line, I would rather have a diamond than an ashes pen.


----------



## guts (Oct 7, 2007)

Lee,all we did was talk about it,when I was up there on vacation(Pa),no action yet.


----------



## btboone (Oct 7, 2007)

Hank, I'm not going anywhere.  We've been searching for new houses for the wife's parents, and you get a whole lot less house for the money than before!  Moving is simply not an option when I have to move the whole shop with it.  I'll watch for you 3 1/2 years from now. []

The Life Gem diamond is certainly not for everyone.  You generally love the idea or are really turned off by it.  Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, carbon to carbon.


----------



## Fred (Oct 7, 2007)

Hank, be danged sure and get to Bruce's house. You WILL be astounded as to the opulence of the place ... amazing just doesn't quite get the job done. Bruce is a great guy too, as is his family! []


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a company out there that will take ashes and make a diamond out of them.  Yes a real diamond.  There are 2 currently competing companies that are working on Growing diamonds in the lab.  Most are used industrialy, but now one has taken to making yellow "Rememberence" diamonds...


----------

